

The gene mutation that made humans smart? - ksvs
http://www.physorg.com/news97825267.html

======
ars
Why'd you change the title?

The title (and content) on the actual story is quite different from what you
wrote, and making it a question doesn't excuse you. So no upvote on this story
from me.

Absolutely nowhere in the story does it even imply that this is _the_ gene. It
just says that that protein plays a role.

If this was _the_ gene, then a little genetic engineering and we'd have a
sentient monkey.

